# now playing disappears



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Have any of you had an issue with the NOW playing list being blank after you select a show and view the details or delete it and go back to the now playing list. I recently upgraded my drives and zippered my HDVR2.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...g#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank Todd

I see that I can also run ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl to put standby back in the Tivo Central menu, but after transfering from my windows box via FTP binary transfer to the /hacks dir, I get file not found, but its there and executable.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

What is the exact command you run?
What directory are you in when you do it?
What is the exact error message?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

sk33t3r said:


> Thank Todd
> 
> I see that I can also run ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl to put standby back in the Tivo Central menu, but after transfering from my windows box via FTP binary transfer to the /hacks dir, I get file not found, but its there and executable.


Did you transfer the tuikhelper file along with the Superpatch67Standby.tcl file?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I tranfered both tcl files, Superpatch67Standby.tcl and tuikheler.tcl file.

*Finnstang * as I stated before *./Superpatch67Standby.tcl * from the /hacks directory, and the error i get is FILE NOT FOUND,.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you really put it in the /hacks directory?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Soory, i was gone on a nascar trip but Yes I did, here is a screen shot of the directory.










And today I got it to run, finally!!! Now the standby is back to where it was. Thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you do anything differently?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

nope nothing, wierd I must say. But all is well now. I gues it is time to tackle my HR 10 250


----------

